# 04 Won't Stay Running



## ReneeSant (Jul 22, 2015)

I have a 2004 Nissan Maxima. I replaced the Cam Shaft Sensor 1 year ago. I just replaced my battery yesterday. Car ran perfectly yesterday. Today it turns over but the engine won't stay running unless I give it a lot of gas at start up. None of my check lights are on. Battery is fully charged. Any idea of what the problem may that I can check out be before I get it diagnosed?


----------

